# Suzuki 20hp Starting Issue



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I would put a volt meter on your battery and see if it still holding a charge. How old is it?


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m not sure how old it is, but the sticker on the side of it says EXP 1/22.

I was able to get it to turn over with electric start in my driveway tonight, but I have to rapid fire press the starter for a bit, where yesterday and always it was barely a push of the starter button.


----------



## redfisher326 (Oct 26, 2021)

I second checking the battery. If I leave my gps on while poling for an hour or so the boat will turnover but not start with electric, I then have to pull start. I have started shutting off the gps and my switch to my trim tabs and no longer have the issue. I am sure I need to replace my battery as well.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Is that year still EFI? it should be battery-less EFI, but you may have something funny going on with computer voltage because of the starter. If you are handy with a volt meter you can run through a series of checks to make sure everything is getting proper voltage but you will need a service manual to tell you what pins have or should have power on the connectors. The dealer is always a safe bet if you are not comfortable. Best of luck.


----------



## ChuckB (Jun 17, 2019)

redfisher326 said:


> I second checking the battery. If I leave my gps on while poling for an hour or so the boat will turnover but not start with electric, I then have to pull start. I have started shutting off the gps and my switch to my trim tabs and no longer have the issue. I am sure I need to replace my battery as well.


Ok I put the battery on a trickle charger overnight. By the end of today I will give it a try, or do you think I should change out battery completely?

The other odd thing is how originally I couldn’t pull start or electric start when the problem first occurred, but could very well have been old gas in the fuel line, or a leak as I scrapped together that oring on the gas can.


----------



## redfisher326 (Oct 26, 2021)

ChuckB said:


> Ok I put the battery on a trickle charger overnight. By the end of today I will give it a try, or do you think I should change out battery completely?
> 
> The other odd thing is how originally I couldn’t pull start or electric start when the problem first occurred, but could very well have been old gas in the fuel line, or a leak as I scrapped together that oring on the gas can.


Getting the battery tested at an autozone, or similar store, might be your fastest way to finding a solution. They will tell you if the battery needs to be swapped out or not. 

You old gas theory makes a lot of sense. I always add some seafoam on every top off of the gas tank and have avoided most water in the gas type issues (knock on wood). Living in Miami and storing a boat outside doesn't really allow a break from humidity.


----------

